# PSG: pronti 62 mln all’anno a Mbappè



## admin (17 Febbraio 2022)

Come riportato da The Independent, il PSG è pronto a fare follie per trattenere Mbappè: nuovo contratto da 1 mln di sterline alla settimana. Ben 62 mln di euro a stagione


----------



## folletto (17 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da The Independent, il PSG è pronto a fare follie per trattenere Mbappè: nuovo contratto da 1 mln di sterline alla settimana. Ben 62 mln di euro a stagione



Siamo veramente alla follia


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (17 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da The Independent, il PSG è pronto a fare follie per trattenere Mbappè: nuovo contratto da 1 mln di sterline alla settimana. Ben 62 mln di euro a stagione



Una persona in Italia quando guadagna 2000€ al mese si puo' ritenere fortunata. Poi ci sono persone come queste, che sono nate con un dono assurdo che guadagnano cifre folli. Ma la cosa ancora più assurda è chi sborsa queste cifre. 

Che cavolo di mondo dai.


----------



## Baba (17 Febbraio 2022)

Si potrà comprare l’isola di Verrati


----------



## KILPIN_91 (17 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da The Independent, il PSG è pronto a fare follie per trattenere Mbappè: nuovo contratto da 1 mln di sterline alla settimana. Ben 62 mln di euro a stagione


Il calcio della gente


----------



## cris (17 Febbraio 2022)

Che degrado il psg


----------



## Nevergiveup (17 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da The Independent, il PSG è pronto a fare follie per trattenere Mbappè: nuovo contratto da 1 mln di sterline alla settimana. Ben 62 mln di euro a stagione


Sarebbe epico alzargliela in faccia a questi prima che la vincano con un 11 titolare che messo insieme guadagna meno del loro top player.


----------



## Manchester2003!! (17 Febbraio 2022)

Al-Khelaifi diventara' lo stalker piu' ricco del Mondo se questo rinuncia pure ai 62 mln.


----------



## Blu71 (17 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da The Independent, il PSG è pronto a fare follie per trattenere Mbappè: nuovo contratto da 1 mln di sterline alla settimana. Ben 62 mln di euro a stagione



Sceicchi folli rovina del calcio.


----------



## Milanforever26 (17 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da The Independent, il PSG è pronto a fare follie per trattenere Mbappè: nuovo contratto da 1 mln di sterline alla settimana. Ben 62 mln di euro a stagione


Che schifo


----------



## Maravich49 (17 Febbraio 2022)

Che schifo ragazzi... Non c'è limite al peggio e la cosa devastante, é che i limiti nessuno li vuole mettere (anzi...).


----------



## Djici (17 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da The Independent, il PSG è pronto a fare follie per trattenere Mbappè: nuovo contratto da 1 mln di sterline alla settimana. Ben 62 mln di euro a stagione


2 euro al secondo


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (17 Febbraio 2022)

Baba ha scritto:


> Si potrà comprare l’isola di Verrati


Si potrà comprare Verratti

Bah, il calcio è nauseante


----------



## Gamma (17 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da The Independent, il PSG è pronto a fare follie per trattenere Mbappè: nuovo contratto da 1 mln di sterline alla settimana. Ben 62 mln di euro a stagione



Non me ne voglia Mbappe, che è e sarà un signor giocatore, ma penso che sia diventata da tempo una sfida a chi ce la più grosso, più che un'asta per l'effettivo valore del giocatore.

Cifre folli comunque, in generale.


----------



## ilPresidente (17 Febbraio 2022)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Si potrà comprare Verratti
> 
> Bah, il calcio è nauseante



calcio?
Si in effetti assumendone troppo non si ottiene solo la solidificazione ossea ma anche potrebbero presentarsi questi disturbi intestinali.

perché, parlavamo di sport?


----------



## ilPresidente (17 Febbraio 2022)

Gamma ha scritto:


> Non me ne voglia Mbappe, che è e sarà un signor giocatore, ma penso che sia diventata da tempo una sfida a chi ce la più grosso, più che un'asta per l'effettivo valore del giocatore.
> 
> Cifre folli comunque, in generale.



asprilla
Vuole tornare in attività 


Kessie chiede 22M netti 


Rocco Siffredi vince il Nobel a mani basse


ok,
Mi taccio ora


----------



## enigmistic02 (17 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da The Independent, il PSG è pronto a fare follie per trattenere Mbappè: nuovo contratto da 1 mln di sterline alla settimana. Ben 62 mln di euro a stagione


Un club normale, di sani principi, amministrato con regole a cui dovrebbero sottostare tutti gli altri, avrebbe venduto il giocatore l'estate scorsa.
Il PSG ormai da troppi anni è oltre qualsiasi norma, soprattutto etica. Un abominio sportivo, giuridico, morale. A me fanno semplicemente schifo, soprattutto chi consente tutto ciò alla luce del sole, mascherando di normalità ciò che per tutti è un'evidente farsa.


----------



## danjr (17 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da The Independent, il PSG è pronto a fare follie per trattenere Mbappè: nuovo contratto da 1 mln di sterline alla settimana. Ben 62 mln di euro a stagione


guardate non penso abbia molto senso esprimersi sulla cifra in sé, in fondo queste cifre girano anche nella NFL,. Il punto è un altro, se al mondo ci sono 2 o 3 squadre in grado di fare queste offerte, il calcio è finito e non ha più senso


----------



## gabri65 (17 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da The Independent, il PSG è pronto a fare follie per trattenere Mbappè: nuovo contratto da 1 mln di sterline alla settimana. Ben 62 mln di euro a stagione



E' totalmente ipocrita che ci schifiamo di 'sta roba.

Succedono pure queste cose, laddove noi eravamo disposti a dare più di 8 M al fetente 99 dopo averlo cresciuto come un figlio, eh.

E almeno Mbappé è un campione del mondo.

Io mica dimentico, c'era parecchia gente che era disposta ad arrivare anche a 10 M. Tenuto conto dell'incisività di un attaccante di quel rango e di come eravamo (siamo) messi, la cifra è congrua.


----------



## SoloMVB (17 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Sceicchi folli rovina del calcio.


Folli o non folli io al Milan lo vorrei uno sceicco,alla faccia dei benpensanti.


----------



## pazzomania (17 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da The Independent, il PSG è pronto a fare follie per trattenere Mbappè: nuovo contratto da 1 mln di sterline alla settimana. Ben 62 mln di euro a stagione



Va beh, a parte lo sdegno, da milanista poco mi importa,

Tanto noi non si va oltre i 5/6 , quindi non è una discussione che mi riguarda 

comunque restando seri, inutile sdegnarsi, non li pagano con i soldi del monopoli.

I giocatori sono strapagati perchè ci sono cret.ni come me che spendono dai 300 ai 1000 euro l' anno per stadio/paytv

Da qualche parte i miliardi di euro che tutto noi spendiamo devono finire, non evaporano mica.

E dove se non nelle tasche dei protagonisti?

L' unica soluzione, è una delle tante regole e limiti che qui scriviamo da anni cosi per chiacchierare, ma che sarebbero l' unico argine per riequilibrare un po' il mondo del calcio.


----------



## sunburn (17 Febbraio 2022)

Baba ha scritto:


> Si potrà comprare l’isola di Verrati


Con quella cifra ci sana anche i metabusi edilizi.


----------



## Lineker10 (17 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da The Independent, il PSG è pronto a fare follie per trattenere Mbappè: nuovo contratto da 1 mln di sterline alla settimana. Ben 62 mln di euro a stagione


Se è vero sono fuori di testa


----------



## pazzomania (17 Febbraio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Se è vero sono fuori di testa



Investimento da 490 milioni di euro in 4 anni, per il pallone d' oro( forse) dei prossimi 10 anni.

La Juve ne aveva messi 370 su Cristiano Ronaldo pensionato.

Fuori di testa si in assoluto, ma d' altronde....


----------



## Blu71 (17 Febbraio 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Folli o non folli io al Milan* lo vorrei uno sceicco,*alla faccia dei benpensanti.



Per me certe cifre distruggono il calcio. Se questo significa essere benpensante pazienza.


----------



## pazzomania (17 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Per me certe cifre distruggono il calcio. Se questo significa essere benpensante pazienza.


Il calcio lo stiamo distruggendo noi drogati, che spendiamo anche uno stipendio l'anno per esso.


----------



## diavolo (17 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da The Independent, il PSG è pronto a fare follie per trattenere Mbappè: nuovo contratto da 1 mln di sterline alla settimana. Ben 62 mln di euro a stagione


Quando si ritirerà dal calcio sarà più ricco di Al Thani.


----------



## Blu71 (17 Febbraio 2022)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Quando si ritirerà dal calcio sarà più ricco di Al Thani.



Comprerà i pozzi di petrolio


----------



## KILPIN_91 (17 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Sceicchi folli rovina del calcio.


I cammellari.


----------

